# Help with Murano Thoughts



## PeacefulMan (Mar 27, 2015)

Folks, need some help/advices/ideas/thoughts. Let me first give you some introduction so you can understand where I’m coming from. I’m thinking to buy something nicer that what I’m driving now (an older minivan) and thought about an SUV for the look and versatility. I do not do off roads or so, pretty plain driving in the city and might in the future do trips or so. Also would like something that looks nice inside out plus I’m big on comfort, handling, quietness..etc. I won’t ask the obvious question what SUV’s should I consider in this forum, so I will focus on the Murano, I did see some nice looking ones like the Edge, CRV, venza..etc (a long list) but overall I’ll ask your thought about the Murano only. I’m looking for a used one in low mileage. My philosophy in spending is just mine, I don’t spent big box on a new car even with financing, I know what I make and what I can handle and plan my future and risks. I would say that the Murano wouldn’t be the most economical on gas but it does have many features that I like and I think I could live with that mpg if given a good reliability and satisfaction in the cabin and out.

I would be interested in the 2009-2014 generation. Also, I am a bargain finder, so looking and waiting until I see a good deal overall. I’m in western Canada and even saw some better pricing down eastern Canada and the US but I think I will stick locally and there are too many suspicious deals, rebuilts..etc. 

1- Probably I would go with the AWD as I don’t think the gas consumption would be hugely different than the FWD to make me change my decision. Regardless most of them been sold here seem to be AWD.

2- I read that between 2009-2014, the same trim level might have different features between years, plus some buyers did have add-ons maybe. I would say minimum SL. LE would be nice but if the SL has for example the memory seats and steering wheel then that’s enough. Here in Canada, heated seats are nice and so the steering wheel if available but not a deal breaker on the last one

3- What I read, is depending from year to year, the SL-LE differences would be in some features like power steering wheels, GPS, memory seats, 20” wheels (I read that 18" are more confortable), leather..etc… some SL might actually have leather and memory seats (2011 and up)

4- GPS is not a deal breaker but nice to have. So if it’s not equipped with, is that easy to install one, where can I get one, salvage? How much, any one done it and worked? (I already have a Garmin to put on the dash if some would propose that).

5- DVD in the headrests for the back seaters is not a deal breaker but nice to have. So if it’s not equipped with, is that easy to install one, where can I get one, salvage? How much, any one done it and worked?.

6- Same question for remote start, which I don’t think should be too expensive to install. I only prefer to have one key instead of adding another one to carry. I’ve seen online some keys that says for Nissan with the start button on it?

What I’m asking are your thoughts on years and trims and how to select a Murano online. I do like quietness and comfy rides in a car with good handling.

Cheers,
A.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*Thoughts*

From what I can determine I would stay away from the 2009. Consumer Reports confirms this as it was the new model year. I really did not listen since I bought the 2015 which is a new model year.

Not sure if there was a push button on the earlier models. I was waiting for this one mostly for the safety measures being variable cruise, blind spot warning, collision warning, rear crossing warning. They all work and are great. The backup camera is the best. Extremely sharp and the birds eye view is something I just fascinate with in looking at it.

I have remote start but cannot figure out why one would want it. Wisconsin is not really a warm state but I cannot justify burning fuel long enough to heat the engine block to allow the heater to rev up. The heated seats and steering wheel suffice. The safety feature of the remote start to leave the doors locked and again needing to press the start button at least keeps it from being stolen while it is warming.


----------



## PeacefulMan (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Driler, certaily anything new is always nice, the 2009 to 2014 had the backup camera too and not sure about if the first 2009 year was worst than 2010-2014, I'm not the expert, i presumed that the second generation from 2009 up to 2014 was built on an existing experience of the previous murano, so I supposed they mainly changed the exterior/interior and tuned up other things, IMHO of course, I'm not an expert.

So far what I feel like suits me is the used ones 2009-2014, low km, if SL then leather at least so it will have the extra memory seats...if LE, any yars should do it, it comes down to the price, of and the color, I'm just so attracted to the beige interior and exterior...hum ...maybe dark blue, not sure on that one.

For the remote start it's not also a must, but nice to have and get the car to run and warm up for 15min or so in harsh winter time here in Canada. I don't have it in a garage so it's nice to let it warm, I mind you, most will have a heated seat and maybe steering wheel too and that it nice in winter. 

For the remote again, it can be installed later but my concern of optimizing things (I'm really maniac when it comes to that, jsut a personality thing in everything in life), I would prefer to have just one key, not two, one origanal nissan an after marker remote, not sure if it's possible to buy a nissam key that has the start button on it and program it after the remote starter hardwar is installed, again not a deal breaker. I beleive all the 2015 will come fitted with remote starter from house.

Have you driven older Murano models, how do you compare to other SUVs? I'm sure your 2015 is nice but Id love to hear about the older generation as it's more likely the one I will go with  ... hope...


----------

